

Why JavaScript Programmers Hate You (2013) - cmbaus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3GzCwoQfb4

======
rk17
The title should be: Why javascript programmers hate statically typed
languages, because they are less flexible than dynamically typed languages. I
honestly thought the talk was boring, nothing new.

------
cmbaus
There was one slide that caught my attention here:

 _Computer Science_ : Fixed programs, transient data

 _Data Science_ : Fixed data, transient programs

